# Police ??



## x-man (Jan 23, 2007)

I am new member, This is my frist post in this forum. 
I take this photos in Hong Kong at 5pm.
Please comment! Thank!


----------



## PNA (Jan 23, 2007)

Now he's someone who gets your attention!


----------



## just x joey (Jan 23, 2007)

what the?


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Jan 23, 2007)

Well now thats just something you dont see everyday


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 23, 2007)

As to the photographs you did a fine job.  I don't think you wanted to be too obvious shooting these so composition has to be must the best you can do.  They seem to be well lit and the focus is good in my opinion. 

And I think I would turn left when told to.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 23, 2007)

Who was he?

What was he doing?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Pistol appears to be a reproduction black powder fake but why take a chance.  I'd like to know the whole story behind it.  Notice the guy in the 4th photo taking photos with his cell phone.  People don't seem to concerned with the guy.


----------



## smyth (Jan 23, 2007)

fredcwdoc said:


> Pistol appears to be a reproduction black powder fake but why take a chance. I'd like to know the whole story behind it. Notice the guy in the 4th photo taking photos with his cell phone. People don't seem to concerned with the guy.


 
It does'nt look like he's taking a pic to me, more like reading his crackberry e-mail.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow this guy is ummmmmmm never mind great picture glad to see you didn't get shot!!


By the looks of the people around they seem like they are use to him.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 24, 2007)

fredcwdoc said:


> *Pistol appears to be a reproduction black powder fake* but why take a chance.  I'd like to know the whole story behind it.  Notice the guy in the 4th photo taking photos with his cell phone.  People don't seem to concerned with the guy.


No orange tip... seems real enough to get himself shot.


----------



## x-man (Jan 24, 2007)

fredcwdoc said:


> Pistol appears to be a reproduction black powder fake but why take a chance. I'd like to know the whole story behind it. Notice the guy in the 4th photo taking photos with his cell phone. People don't seem to concerned with the guy.


I am trying to find out the behind story. Only I know right now, he may be is  "homeless person" and he live around "Sheung Wan" in Hong Kong. I am not a reporter, anyone can give me some idea, what shall I do next. and how to found out the behind story? ThanK!


----------



## x-man (Jan 24, 2007)

smyth said:


> It does'nt look like he's taking a pic to me, more like reading his crackberry e-mail.


 
The Guy is taking photos.


----------



## x-man (Jan 24, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> As to the photographs you did a fine job. I don't think you wanted to be too obvious shooting these so composition has to be must the best you can do. They seem to be well lit and the focus is good in my opinion.
> 
> And I think I would turn left when told to.


 
Thank for your comment.
At that day, it is very clody and also almost sunset.(6:00pm). I using iso 400 (my camera max iso is 400)and 1/30 second with f4. Also I want capture what he was doing. So that is not very obvious. Also the camera have shutter delay. I am trying my best.


----------



## Fate (Jan 25, 2007)

Great shots, they capture something you REALLY dont see everyday lol


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 25, 2007)

x-man said:


> I am trying to find out the behind story. Only I know right now, he may be is  "homeless person" and he live around "Sheung Wan" in Hong Kong. I am not a reporter, anyone can give me some idea, what shall I do next. and how to found out the behind story? ThanK!



go back to the intersection, see if he's there if not, talk to the ppl in the buildings there, show them a print of the guy and see if they know of him, with a picture of someone in a place that they've been, you can pretty much find out everything about the person by just talking to ppl around that area, and it makes it easier if the person draws a lot of attention.


ps, I forgot to add I love the shots


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 25, 2007)

A gun?  Why?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 26, 2007)

because he is  REALLY traffic enforcement of course lol


----------

